# Sycamore Pride Forum Rules and Policies



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Pride was intended to provide a warm, friendly atmosphere for interactive, mature and intelligent discussion of Indiana State Sycamore basketball. 

In order to maintain order and a sense of community, all users should read and follow these conditions. By participating in the forum, users are affirming their willingness to comply with these terms. This memorandum has been created to provide you with information about what you can expect here, what is expected of you, and to answer some questions you may have in your use of The Sycamore Pride forums.

*RULES OF CONDUCT*

*1) You must have an active Sycamore Pride account to post on our forums.*
This is pretty self explanitory as we do not wish to allow Guests to post on our forums for spam, accountability and other reasons.

*2) Be respectful of others at all times. *
The purpose of the forum is to provide a platform for the exchange of ideas. Occasionally, there will be conflicts that arise when people voice opinions. Be courteous when disagreeing with others. It is possible to disagree without being insulting. 

*3) Personal attacks are prohibited. *
Commonly known as flaming, personal attacks are posts which are designed to personally berate or insult another. Text of this nature is not beneficial to the community spirit and will not be tolerated.

*4) Trolling is prohibited. *
Trolling is the word used to describe a post that is deliberately designed for the purpose of angering and insulting the members of the forum community. Posts of this nature are disruptive and do not convey a friendly attitude. You can however insight debate done intelligently and in a mature fashion.

*5) Posting of personal information is NOT recommended.*
Please respect the privacy of other Sycamore Pride members and do not give out information such as phone numbers and addresses.

*6) Immediate banning from the forum can result from any of the following: *
The posting of pornography; discriminatory remarks which are sexually explicit, harmful, threatening, abusive, defamatory, obscene, hateful, racially or ethnically offensive; excessive obscene or vulgar language; posts which discuss or illustrate illegal activity; providing links to sites that contain any of the aforementioned. 

*7) Redundant threads will be merged or deleted. *
As a courtesy to others before beginning a new thread, please look to see if an active thread on that topic has already been established. If so, place your comments there instead. Multiple threads on the same subject clutter up the forum needlessly and many good ideas may be lost. Keep discussions about one topic to one thread only when necessary.

*8) Impersonating another forum user, moderator, volunteer, administrator, or Sycamore Pride employee is strictly prohibited.*
You are expressly forbidden from impersonating anyone else, including those named above, on the forum, even in jest. This may be grounds for permanent loss of your Sycamore Pride account. 

*9) Try to avoid using profanity.*
While it isn't completely outlawed, try keeping profanity to a minimum. Using partial masking (such as asterisks or punctuation marks) to bypass the profanity filter is prohibited and will result in the same action as if the actual word had been typed. 

*10)* *Post constructively.*
Negative feedback can be very useful, provided that it is presented in a civil, factual manner. Tell us what you don't like and why and how you feel it could be improved. Posts that are insulting and rude may be deleted, no matter how valid the ideas behind them may be. 

*11) Disputes which cannot be resolved between forum users and moderators may be arbitrated by the Sycamore Pride staff and/or forum administrators. *
To discuss problems or concerns, please send an e-mail to: *webmaster@sycamorepride.com*.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping these up for folks.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

It appears we have some folks that can't follow these, so I'm going to bump them up.


----------



## Bally #50

Sorry you had to do that but even with people I know, some of this crap has gone too far. Thanks for enforcing. Not one of your favorite things to do I am sure.


----------



## BankShot

Amen


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Because I'm feeling a little argumentative today, I'll just ask what the exact definition of "hateful" is, or is that really just an opinion of whoever reads something?  And how many people need to be offended before something is labeled  as "hateful?"  Damn, I'm in a bad mood...

Of course, it's your website, Jason, so you can pretty much ban anything you want!  I would like to put in a plug for banning discussions of black as a school color...:bigsmile:


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> Because I'm feeling a little argumentative today, I'll just ask what the exact definition of "hateful" is, or is that really just an opinion of whoever reads something?  And how many people need to be offended before something is labeled  as "hateful?"  Damn, I'm in a bad mood...
> 
> Of course, it's your website, Jason, so you can pretty much ban anything you want!  I would like to put in a plug for banning discussions of black as a school color...:bigsmile:



Read rule six; the words "racially or ethnically offensive" are used after bannable offense.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Read rule six; the words "racially or ethnically offensive" are used after bannable offense.



What is deemed offensive?  What is offensive to me might not be offensive to you, and vice versa.  So, if ONE person, and only one person, is offended, is that bannable (is that really a word?)?  Like I said, it's Jason's site, he can do anything he wants, but this isn't as clear cut an argument as some of you think it is.

I'm so waiting for someone to use the word "balding" because I'm gonna go CRAZY!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Read rule six; the words "racially or ethnically offensive" are used after bannable offense.



Oh yeah, in rule six, "hateful" and "racially or ethnically offensive" are two separate catagories...


----------



## BankShot

OK...Specifically, what said here on the Forum of late falls under this criteria? Are you alleging that my statement last week re: the massive influx of Hispanics to the Boise, ID area...and suggestion that in "20 yrs. Boise State will be named EL BOISE State"...is racially or ethnically offensive? Explain.


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> What is deemed offensive?  What is offensive to me might not be offensive to you, and vice versa.  So, if ONE person, and only one person, is offended, is that bannable (is that really a word?)?  Like I said, it's Jason's site, he can do anything he wants, but this isn't as clear cut an argument as some of you think it is.
> 
> I'm so waiting for someone to use the word "balding" because I'm gonna go CRAZY!!!



It's really simple actually, if you wouldn't say that in company of someone of that race or ethnicity, don't say it.  That's my guideline at least.


----------



## Callmedoc

BankShot said:


> OK...Specifically, what said here on the Forum of late falls under this criteria? Are you alleging that my statement last week re: the massive influx of Hispanics to the Boise, ID area...and suggestion that in "20 yrs. Boise State will be named EL BOISE State"...is racially or ethnically offensive? Explain.



What prompted this I am sure was the "Gay AD" comments...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> It's really simple actually, if you wouldn't say that in company of someone of that race or ethnicity, don't say it.  That's my guideline at least.



I would agree with you, but what if that's not someone else's guideline?  Yes, there is right and wrong, and *we all need act with civility*.  But I disagree that if someone mentions a race or ethnicity that it's automatically offensive.  Particularly when the statement can be backed up with facts, like population trends or such.

My argument about what "hateful" means is simply to point out that we all might need to toughen up a little bit.  

Don't you ever use the word "balding" Greenie, or imma comin' after you!!!  :bigsmile:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hateful deals with interpersonal communication between members. When someone personally attacks someone else on the forum, that's considered hateful IMO.


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> I would agree with you, but what if that's not someone else's guideline?  Yes, there is right and wrong, and *we all need act with civility*.  But I disagree that if someone mentions a race or ethnicity that it's automatically offensive.  Particularly when the statement can be backed up with facts, like population trends or such.
> 
> My argument about what "hateful" means is simply to point out that we all might need to toughen up a little bit.
> 
> Don't you ever use the word "balding" Greenie, or imma comin' after you!!!  :bigsmile:



Look,
if what was said isn't seen as "hateful" towards those of a homosexual nature in your eye, IDK how to tell you how it was. I understand your point of view on "toughen up" but there comes a point where action has to be taken.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hateful deals with interpersonal communication between members. When someone personally attacks someone else on the forum, that's considered hateful IMO.



Jason, if you wouldn't mind explaining your reasoning...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hateful deals with interpersonal communication between members. When someone personally attacks someone else on the forum, that's considered hateful IMO.



Your castle, your rules...not really trying to be argumentative (oh, maybe just a bit), just pointing out that this is a tougher area than it appears.  It's like the old saying about pornography, "I can't define it, but I know it when I see it..."  Slightly vague...

For the record, Jason, I support your policies and moves on this board, if for nothing else than you've proven you run a first class site here.  And we all do need to remember to act with civility, and that includes keeping the accusations of "hate" and "bigotry" at a minimum to when they are really warranted.  Personally, I like Art Buchwald's stance, "I'm not predjudiced, I hate everyone equally...":imslow:  People get so touchy...

But I'm serious about the balding comments...just waiting...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> I would agree with you, but what if that's not someone else's guideline?  Yes, there is right and wrong, and *we all need act with civility*.  But I disagree that if someone mentions a race or ethnicity that it's automatically offensive.  Particularly when the statement can be backed up with facts, like population trends or such.
> 
> My argument about what "hateful" means is simply to point out that we all might need to toughen up a little bit.
> 
> Don't you ever use the word "balding" Greenie, or imma comin' after you!!!  :bigsmile:



As I mentioned in our mod forum, Bank's initial posts weren't out of line. They were off-topic, which is why they were pulled and moved into another thread in the Sycamore Pub forum. That's where he should have started a new thread. That said, Bankshot was out of line (see posts 18 and 23) because he veered from discussing his points and resorted to childish name calling. 

Then on the Andi issue, sexual orientation has absolutely no bearing on an individual's ability to perform their job. She was just blatantly incompetent, but it had nothing to do with her being gay. Had she been straight, she still would have done the same things because I believe it was an agenda (and dual incompetence) from higher above that she was hired to carry out. 

Bottom line is we get thousands of visitors here daily. Students, alumni, administrators, potential recruits, opposing fan bases, media and the whole 9. Do we really want to have our fan base painted as close minded or racist? I don't. We let folks post and discuss pretty much anything they want on here but folks need to realize what I mentioned above and make sure their postings are done with civility and tact because so many eyes are watching.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Your castle, your rules...not really trying to be argumentative (oh, maybe just a bit), just pointing out that this is a tougher area than it appears.  It's like the old saying about pornography, "I can't define it, but I know it when I see it..."  Slightly vague...
> 
> For the record, Jason, I support your policies and moves on this board, if for nothing else than you've proven you run a first class site here.  And we all do need to remember to act with civility, and that includes keeping the accusations of "hate" and "bigotry" at a minimum to when they are really warranted.  Personally, I like Art Buchwald's stance, "I'm not predjudiced, I hate everyone equally...":imslow:  People get so touchy...
> 
> But I'm serious about the balding comments...just waiting...


If history is any indicator, I think we let people run free on the range for the most part so it really isn't that big of a deal. I think I can count on one or two hands the number of times I've actually had to interject and close threads since we opened up in 2007.

I agree with the accusations comment. That's why I didn't trash his thoughts in the first place -- I could have just deleted the off-topic posts and been done with it. That said, if you're going to post something like that, you had damn well be ready to back it up with statistical data and sources to prove your point. Otherwise, why open that can of worms?


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> . That said, Bankshot was out of line (see posts 18 and 23) because he veered from discussing his points and resorted to childish name calling.
> 
> .



I was addressed as a BIGOT & HATER & compared to "Nazi Germany" - that's not NAME CALLING?

Re: "backing up" my accusations, I'll simply say that a picture's worth a thousand words - *Taco Bell Arena w/ access via Cesar Chavez Ln*....if you want demographic #'s, I'll get 'em.


----------



## Eleven

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bottom line is we get thousands of visitors here daily. Students, alumni, administrators, potential recruits, opposing fan bases, media and the whole 9. Do we really want to have our fan base painted as close minded or racist? I don't. We let folks post and discuss pretty much anything they want on here but folks need to realize what I mentioned above and make sure their postings are done with civility and tact because so many eyes are watching.



THIS is exactly right.  Everyone should just remember that in a little way, we are representing ISU with every post we make...


----------



## LoyalAlum

Eleven said:


> THIS is exactly right.  Everyone should just remember that in a little way, we are representing ISU with every post we make...



A major reason I cringe when people make bad grammatical/spelling errors (i.e.  your/you're misuse).

Sorry,  I'm not trying to be the grammar police, but this felt like a great time to interject my animus towards poor grammar on message boards.  It does make the fan base seem uneducated and/or lazy if it happens too frequently and blatantly.  

Off high horse.  :bigsmile:


----------



## BankShot

I nominate "dr. bucket" as the Pride Grammar/Punctuation Czar...


----------



## sycamorebacker

IndyTreeFan said:


> What is deemed offensive?  What is offensive to me might not be offensive to you, and vice versa.  So, if ONE person, and only one person, is offended, is that bannable



I agree.  The problem usually isn't the speaker, its the ones out there that are too darn defensive.  
It's the liberal, politically correct media and entertainment industry that's putting stuff like this front and center and they can't take it if we call them on it.  
Your own sex practices used to be kept private and in your bedroom, but now you are supposed to wear a t-shirt that tells everybody who your partners are.  And if  a heterosexual says he does not want to hear it, he is called names; and, in fact, it is socially acceptable to call someone a homophob if they don't want to watch guys kiss on TV in a family show.


----------



## SycamoreTree

*Really?*



sycamorebacker said:


> I agree.  The problem usually isn't the speaker, its the ones out there that are too darn defensive.
> It's the liberal, politically correct media and entertainment industry that's putting stuff like this front and center and they can't take it if we call them on it.
> Your own sex practices used to be kept private and in your bedroom, but now you are supposed to wear a t-shirt that tells everybody who your partners are.  And if  a heterosexual says he does not want to hear it, he is called names; and, in fact, it is socially acceptable to call someone a homophob if they don't want to watch guys kiss on TV in a family show.




Come on give it up already. YOU ARE WRONG!


----------



## Callmedoc

As Jason has said, hedoesnt want to hear it and it's his site, his rules.  Don't like it? Tough...


----------



## sycamorebacker

FLSycamore said:


> Come on give it up already. YOU ARE WRONG!





That's good.  I don't want to waste my time making posts that everybody agrees with.  

And you are right.  There are certain movies and TV shows that we don't have to watch.  It's just a shame that some good entertainment is ruined for kids.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I agree.  The problem usually isn't the speaker, its the ones out there that are too darn defensive.
> It's the liberal, politically correct media and entertainment industry that's putting stuff like this front and center and they can't take it if we call them on it.
> Your own sex practices used to be kept private and in your bedroom, but now you are supposed to wear a t-shirt that tells everybody who your partners are.  And if  a heterosexual says he does not want to hear it, he is called names; and, in fact, it is socially acceptable to call someone a homophob if they don't want to watch guys kiss on TV in a family show.


This isn't the issue and I think you know that, but let me repost this again in case you don't.

My issue isn't with some of these topics being discussed, but rather the way you folks are discussing them. The Pub description says: "Open-topic moderated forum. Any topic (within reason) is appropriate here as long as they can be discussed with at least a degree of tact, civility, and respect for differing opinions."

So do you think saying "pussy", "cock" or "homos" is appropriate in the context of a legitimate debate? Do you think slinging that stuff together is tactful or civil towards anyone with an alternate viewpoint? Of course it isn't. If you want to debate politics, religion or other social issues, you need to take extra precautions to make sure your points and opinions come across in a respectful manner. Further, where possible, you should back up your points with statistics and/or examples -- if, for example, you want to discuss immigration in a certain state, etc.

Is this too much to ask for?


----------



## Bluesier

FLSycamore said:


> Come on give it up already. YOU ARE WRONG!



This guy supports his opinions with no facts.  He agrees with the liberal media, so liets give him a pass.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluesier said:


> This guy supports his opinions with no facts.  He agrees with the liberal media, so liets give him a pass.


What pass? He got an infraction just like everyone else did.


----------



## Callmedoc

Bluesier said:


> This guy supports his opinions with no facts.  He agrees with the liberal media, so liets give him a pass.



If you want to talk about the subject take it to it's own subject BUT, if you can't talk about with Civility and tact, don't bother talking about it period.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I will be adding verbiage to the rules to include private messages within the spirit of the rules. Big oversight on my part. If you have a problem with another board member, please do me a favor and either put them in your ignore list.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That time of the year again.

Looks like I'll have to edit the rules again to forbid doxxing.


----------



## BankShot

A more comprehensive LEGAL reminder:

http://www.tribstar.com/news/local_...cle_17c41c04-6920-57c1-b522-aa1a6a58d1fd.html


----------

